# Look Keo Ti's - don't do it.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

First let me say that I think the Look KEO pedal is one of the finest new products introduced this year. The performance, weight, price is evolutionary. ($220)

Now, there's this version called the Look KEO Titanium that is intruguing. Lighter, but more money.

Well, it's a teeny bit lighter and it's a ton more money. I ordered some sets for my misguided friends and I get to measure real-world weights.

Look KEO - $220 - 226.5 grams

Look KEO Ti - $400 - 192 grams.

So that's $180 for 34.5 grams. Just say no.

francois


----------



## Boise100 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Whats new...*

Welcome to the world of high dollar, common sense be damned cycling.

Even egg beaters have the same price increase going from a SS spindle to a Ti spindle. 

Seatpost, bars, bar stems, forks, wheels (especially wheels). You can get carried away with any component. If you plot cost vs. weight, you'll see an exponential slope upwards. At some point, it simply isn't worth it. 

But, if they build it someone will buy it right? I seriously think the industry is now capable of building a $15,000 or even $20,000 bike. Might be really sexy and really light. Can it do anything a $5,000 or even a $2500 bike can't do? Hell no!


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Eat one less chocolate bar and presto!!!! You've saved yourself the weight and $300++ .


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

cityeast said:


> Eat one less chocolate bar and presto!!!! You've saved yourself the weight and $300++ .


How is that a good deal!?


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Now you tell us... Doh!!!


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey number 9, by the look of that beast you must have serious allergies to metals and cheap plastics.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I think I want your bank account*

unless that bike is 'being paid for'


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> I think I want your bank account unless that bike is 'being paid for'


You don't want my bank account since I only qualify for Premier Banking status.  You want someone's bank account that qualifies for Private Banking status (7 figure balance instead of only 6). Dream big or why bother?

Thanks for the implicit kudos, cityeast!


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Number9 said:


> You don't want my bank account since I only qualify for Premier Banking status.  You want someone's bank account that qualifies for Private Banking status (7 figure balance instead of only 6). Dream big or why bother?
> 
> Thanks for the implicit kudos, cityeast!


You got 6 figures? I'll still have it, I've only got 4.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*That's a hell of a deal*

Compared to the $10K paintjob on the Dogma Ego (or lack of a paintjob, how 'bout that?).


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Another option....buy the steel KEO for $115 or Ti for $205 in Europe?


----------



## No Circles (Feb 12, 2005)

*A great post*



francois said:


> First let me say that I think the Look KEO pedal is one of the finest new products introduced this year. The performance, weight, price is evolutionary. ($220)
> 
> Now, there's this version called the Look KEO Titanium that is intruguing. Lighter, but more money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I used Time Mag Ti's for about a year. What a mess. I couldn't get in them. Maybe the new design is better. KEOs are a snap.

francois


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

cityeast said:


> Eat one less chocolate bar and presto!!!! You've saved yourself the weight and $300++ .


 Hell, just pour out 1" of water from your water bottle......


----------



## Long Live Long Rides (Jan 23, 2005)

No carbon water bottle cage?! Disgraceful...


----------



## No Circles (Feb 12, 2005)

*New Math*



Long Live Long Rides said:


> No carbon water bottle cage?! Disgraceful...


I have been told by true roadies (I am learning) that rotating weight is the key. Each gram is worth three if it has to turn, hence the argument for light pedals. I have two carbon (Performance on sale) cages but have not learned the true art of drinking at 20 mph and replacing the bottle. So like a poser I use a Razor backpack.

Unless you have a spine of steel, superlight wheels aren't enough of a savings to justify the stiffness in my back. The new math says that 50 grams saved on the rear wheel equals 4 Vitamin A (either Alleve or Advil-you choice).

Campy Carbon Cages are outrageous but what a Mother's Day present they will make even though she has the same issues with water bottle that I have.

I am trying a new weight savings toy on her new ride, Veloplugs instead of rim tape. I could never see spending a fortune on wheels and then adding heavy tape that is like a sponge to the rim. She will not be able to ride until Memorial Day so we will see.

No one has a better answer insofar as pedals so I plod on with my 296's. At least they are paid for.

Bruce


----------



## c_dale (Feb 1, 2004)

what's this "new math"? i find that really hard to believe...


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

It's only worth 3x on week-ends and holidays.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

divve said:


> It's only worth 3x on week-ends and holidays.


Remember, 72.563% of all statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## No Circles (Feb 12, 2005)

*What is hard to believe*



c_dale said:


> what's this "new math"? i find that really hard to believe...


Rotating weight? My bad sense of humor? The post about pedals that was linked with mine?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*running the Time VXS*

and the impacts. all steel axles and still lighter than nearly all pre Keo looks. engagement a bit harder, but once in you fell far more 'attached' than I ever did w/ looks. Plus the float adjustability is cool.


----------



## teebor76xc (Sep 24, 2004)

I just picked up the steel spindled KEO carbons for $200CDN at my LBS, They want $400 for the TI


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

Boise100 said:


> Welcome to the world of high dollar, common sense be damned cycling.
> 
> Even egg beaters have the same price increase going from a SS spindle to a Ti spindle.
> 
> ...


Your wish is their command. Pinarello now makes the Ego. Apply named because it comes in at $14,000. Unfortunately manufacturers will price their products at what the market can bear and we are all too eager to pay up.


----------



## Asiago (Jan 28, 2004)

*Gotta shop around*

I picked up a set of the Ti KEO's from a US dealer for $249.


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Just get them from Ebay. You can get new one for $259 buy it now. Here is the auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36138&item=7152166511&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V
and the auction #: 7152166511



francois said:


> First let me say that I think the Look KEO pedal is one of the finest new products introduced this year. The performance, weight, price is evolutionary. ($220)
> 
> Now, there's this version called the Look KEO Titanium that is intruguing. Lighter, but more money.
> 
> ...


----------

